# Early Elgin Robin Skylark part out going on Ebay



## oldwhizzer

I will put on ebay Sunday Night. Never Completed 15 year Project.


----------



## bricycle

Not me, but can we talk you out of it???


----------



## Freqman1

Its too nice for my ratty ol Robin but that speedo/neck is killer and I'm waiting to see people get crazy on that! V/r Shawn


----------



## STRADALITE

How much do you want for the whole thing?
I would be interested.

JOSH


----------



## jkent

Interested but really depends on price here too! Would REALLY hate to see this bike go to Ebay.


----------



## cyclingday

Freqman1 said:


> Its too nice for my ratty ol Robin but that speedo/neck is killer and I'm waiting to see people get crazy on that! V/r Shawn




 It's also too nice for my ratty old Skylark. I've got the stem and the speedo, just not the bucket that houses the speedo. I suppose I could dip it in lye for a few days to crust it up a bit.

 Just kidding!

But, if anybody out there in TV land has that speedo bucket available. I'm interested!
It would be very painful to have to try for this one just to get the bucket.


----------



## slick

cyclingday said:


> It's also too nice for my ratty old Skylark. I've got the stem and the speedo, just not the bucket that houses the speedo. I suppose I could dip it in lye for a few days to crust it up a bit.
> 
> Just kidding!
> 
> But, if anybody out there in TV land has that speedo bucket available. I'm interested!
> It would be very painful to have to try for this one just to get the bucket.





Tell you what, buy the whole shabang, copy that bucket, then you can just sell me the Robin with the red bucket later and........ "I'll gladly pay you Tuesday." HAHA!! 

I wish i could snatch this up.............killer bike.


----------



## widpanic02

*?*

I sent you a pm about buying the while thing together 10 minutes after you posted this and I have not heard anything back.


----------



## jacdan98

Who did the paint?


----------



## catfish

oldwhizzer said:


> I will put on ebay Sunday Night. Never Completed 15 year Project.




Wow! That is nice.


----------



## prewarkid

*"(Hey baby)que paso"*

What happened to this bike?? Was it sold on the CABE??? 
If some one bought it or is intending to part it out I'm interested in the pencil kick stand  and the speedo stem plate.  I need those 2 parts to finish my 36 robin.


----------



## dougfisk

prewarkid said:


> ...If some one bought it or is intending to part it out I'm interested in the pencil kick stand  and the speedo stem plate.  I need those 2 parts to finish my 36 robin.




I need a 36 Robin to finish my 36 Robin...


----------



## slick

I doubt it will be parted out but i need one of those speedometer stems for Karlas Skylark.


----------



## cyclingday

Tell you what,
Joey needs the stem plate, and Chris needs the stem, and I need the bucket.
It sounds like a consortium deal that we can all benifit from.
Lets part this thing out and throw the carcass to the wolves.

Just Kidding of course.

It should be sold complete, but if not, I've got dibs on the speedo bucket!


----------



## jkent

I really would like to try to buy this bike and have tried to contact the member a couple times and I have gotten no kind of response. Has anyone heard anything as to the futrue of this bike yet? Would really like to know something.


----------



## oldwhizzer

*robin*

Ive been in Cleveland since friday my kids live there. I put the bike together over 15 year span starting with just frame. All parts were in good condition with no rot. The Bike has never been put together and would need one small bracket that holds rear fender on where frame rack and fender go together like on bluebird. Pencil stand does not go with it as it goes to bluebird that needs to be put together. Triple drop Wheel set comes with it. I bought them built but not happy with chrome small pitting but good hubs and nos original spokes. RE Chromed Handel bars are Torrington. Seat post needs chrome. Looking for other parts Like crank arm that I might have somewhere. Front fender light has original guts plastic cast lens. Seat Restored. Paint done a long time ago at local collision shop. Nos reflector, restored head badge. I have correct cable. Ive had many emails and I am just returning . I have not tried to sell it the way it is because I don't want to hear the crying that it is missing this and that which is mostly small parts and once I put it together and then sell it I would have to take it apart to ship then you get paint chips and scratches. Many people are interested in all the parts to complete ther bikes so its just easy to put on ebay. Its hard to price parts that don't come up for sale very often. Offers taken till tonight on whole bike minus stand. Will include channel stand and any other parts I find for it.


----------



## widpanic02

*!*

Two brim , three bass , 1 catfish, oops backlash ! Rattletrap snagged , switching to the rubber worm!


----------



## babyjesus

*Unbelievable*

I can't believe you put it on ebay in a slew of separate auctions so nobody has the chance to buy it as a whole unless they caught this thread in time. I missed the boat but would have gone for the whole bike at around 3.5-4.5.  Oh well, I snoozed I loozed.  What a beautiful bike, low slung and all.


----------



## jkent

I made an offer, I guess it just wasn't high enough
I would have went up on the offer some but never heard back from him. I thought that was the art of negotiation.
You make an offer...... he comes back with counter offer and so on. not just FISHING for the highest offer and ignore everyone.
oh well life goes on.


----------



## npence

Your not the only one to make an offer and never hear anything back.


----------



## Freqman1

It kinda sucks that it is being parted and unless you can win the frame, tank, and fenders in one shot this will be one expensive, difficult build. The rest isn't too hard to get and the neck/speedo isn't a requirement (but would be really nice) for a correct Robin. I also think the frame will need repainting as the graphics don't look right to me. V/r Shawn


----------



## jkent

It would have been nice to at least gotten some kind of response from the owner. 
It doesn't make since to me to come on to a forum and ask for offers and never give a response back to anyone, Kinda rude in my book.


----------



## babyjesus

jkent said:


> It would have been nice to at least gotten some kind of response from the owner.
> It doesn't make since to me to come on to a forum and ask for offers and never give a response back to anyone, Kinda rude in my book.




I think the total sum of parts listed now will not add up to the best offer he would have gotten for it as a whole. Maybe I'm wrong but it's my guess.
It's not the sell/trade forum, so less easy to have spotted this and made an offer in the short time frame. Seems like all those who did make offers
got no reply.

He did say he didn't want someone to complain something is missing. Not really worth potentially losing money and time shipping things in all 
different directions is my guess. 

Maybe we will all look like fools when the parts listed sell for a huge sum. 

I am not into trying to win all those separate auctions to win the bike but if it were in a single auction - different story.

I snoozed - I loozed in this case.

Love the gooseneck, love the bike, don't love the colour or gloss.


----------



## jkent

What's done is done. I'll move on. 
I really have no interest in trying to win a bicycle in multiple auctions and paying WAY too much for it.
I have already found another bicycle that peaks my interest. Now let's see where it goes!


----------



## poolboy1

Paul is a great guy and very biz at work and i am sure he will get back to you.


----------



## jkent

What is there to get back to? The whole point was that he wanted offers here, from us, before he put it on ebay in seperate listings. I'm not gonna even attempt to try to buy this bike at this point. it's pointless now.


----------



## pelletman

npence said:


> Your not the only one to make an offer and never hear anything back.




This thread would really liven up if all you guys would post what your offer was.


----------



## npence

I offered 3k to leave some room for a little back and forth. But never got a number back. Bike still needed repainted seat recovered and needed the missing parts.


----------



## poolboy1

My bad!!!! Did not see he put them on ebay. This is a easy $7-8k plus bike when complete?


----------



## jkent

$7 - $8 k + ?


----------



## poolboy1

jkent said:


> $7 - $8 k + ?




I see you erased what you said about your time needed to find parts ect... I really don't think anybody is going to pay you to look for the parts that are missing.


----------



## prewarkid

*Robin parts*

Am I the only one that is happy that it was parted out???


----------



## Freqman1

Yep! Just kidding. Personally I would have liked to see it go as a package but I guess the seller thought he could do better than $3k which seems to have been where most of the offers were. To me this was reasonable as there were some issues to be addressed as mentioned earlier to include recovering the seat and repainting the frame correctly. This is not a $7-8k bike though. If finished correctly to a high level I'm seeing about $4500. Nice originals can be had in this range. V/r Shawn


----------



## widpanic02

*!*

I'm with Shawn in this one this bike was nowhere near 7 or 8 k . I think this bike sold together was a 2500-2800 bike. Of course there are people out there who are not smart with there investments and spend way to much on something they just half to have. I have seen nice originals sell in the 5-5.5k range.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale

*With all due respect*



Freqman1 said:


> Yep! Just kidding. Personally I would have liked to see it go as a package but I guess the seller thought he could do better than $3k which seems to have been where most of the offers were. To me this was reasonable as there were some issues to be addressed as mentioned earlier to include recovering the seat and repainting the frame correctly. This is not a $7-8k bike though. If finished correctly to a high level I'm seeing about $4500. Nice originals can be had in this range. V/r Shawn




With all due respect....... where do I find a early Robin with the speedo neck original or otherwise for sale for 4500.00 or period? Mike


----------



## widpanic02

*!*

Not online , but if you put in the miles and time they are out there . If your just looking online you are competing with every collector in the world of course your going to PAY for it. But networking and finding the honey holes is the way to go!


----------



## prewarbikes4sale

*show me*



widpanic02 said:


> Not online , but if you put in the miles and time they are out there . If your just looking online you are competing with every collector in the world if course your going to PAY for it. But networking and finding the honey holes is the way to go!




Show me....


----------



## catfish

pelletman said:


> This thread would really liven up if all you guys would post what your offer was.




That would be cool.


----------



## Balloontyre

prewarkid said:


> Am I the only one that is happy that it was parted out???  




Nope, I like it too.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out

*Time is money*



widpanic02 said:


> Not online , but if you put in the miles and time they are out there . If your just looking online you are competing with every collector in the world of course your going to PAY for it. But networking and finding the honey holes is the way to go!




Time is money and not everyone has it.... so find a honeyhole and lie your way into it cheap? I get your point but one can look for decades and never find one.


----------



## Freqman1

prewarbikes4sale said:


> Show me....




Hey Mike,
    I was talking Robins in general and the neck/speedo combo does make a difference but I still ain't seeing $7k. So i guess we kinda got into an apples/oranges/peaches kinda discussion i.e. original/restored/rare parts. I can tell you I paid $2550 to the door for this one just last October right here on the CABE. See ya at MLC! V/r Shawn


----------



## prewarbikes4sale

*A steal*

Even with all your labor that was a great find and a steal.  Rumor has it a original RED (1 of 2 known) will be on ebay soon! See ya at MLC! Mike


----------



## catfish

Freqman1 said:


> Hey Mike,
> I was talking Robins in general and the neck/speedo combo does make a difference but I still ain't seeing $7k. So i guess we kinda got into an apples/oranges/peaches kinda discussion i.e. original/restored/rare parts. I can tell you I paid $2550 to the door for this one just last October right here on the CABE. See ya at MLC! V/r Shawn




That's a great deal for that price !!!!


----------



## bikewhorder

Freqman1 said:


> Hey Mike,
> I was talking Robins in general and the neck/speedo combo does make a difference but I still ain't seeing $7k. So i guess we kinda got into an apples/oranges/peaches kinda discussion i.e. original/restored/rare parts. I can tell you I paid $2550 to the door for this one just last October right here on the CABE. See ya at MLC! V/r Shawn




Yes that bike was underpriced and many of us were disappointed when we woke up to find that you had quickly snagged it. .


----------



## scrubbinrims

Is it a steal if Shawn's Robin was sold by a longtime and saavy collector?

Through my lens anyway, a restored Robin that looks like a cherry lifesaver and one in housepaint is all the same from a pricing perspective, needing to be redone.

There is the difference between the speedo assembly and the package Shawn bought, but I don't think a 3K offer was all that off, at least a respectable position.
It has been proven recently a couple of times on ebay, the cornerstone of this bicycle, the tank, is a 900.00 item in original paint and adding up the parts, ehhh, but we will see soon enough if the auctions go to a close.

To the issue of dangling this bicycle and then off to ebay, none of us bystanders know what was communicated and how it was communicated, but it is good form as a seller to follow through with interest here at the CABE unless you are simply posting a link to an auction.

Lastly, I would never bid on separate auctions in the hopes to obtaining all these separted parts, especially if we are talking about a rare bike.
Surely, I am not alone and if this pool of potential buyers is eliminated, does it make a difference in the final tally?

Chris


----------



## Nickinator

and.... here she is!   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bicycle-193...559?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35c5e72137


----------



## Freqman1

Nickinator said:


> and.... here she is!   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bicycle-193...559?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35c5e72137




Dang it Mike! That bike is bad a$$ even with the shortened fenders. That should not last long but I hope I see it at MLC so I can get some good pics. V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims

Freqman1 said:


> Dang it Mike! That bike is bad a$$ even with the shortened fenders. That should not last long but I hope I see it at MLC so I can get some good pics. V/r Shawn




Looks like the entire corrugated cone was repainted, not just the underside...not knocking a partial restoration (I have one going myself), just that it matters.
I could be wrong, but there is opportunity here to dispell my belief others may have as well.
Chris


----------



## bikecrazy

What a beauty! I wonder what the big deal over the rear rack is? I know I have one or two laying around in my parts stash. Are they worth anything?


----------



## prewarbikes4sale

*Factory*



scrubbinrims said:


> Looks like the entire corrugated cone was repainted, not just the underside...not knocking a partial restoration (I have one going myself), just that it matters.
> I could be wrong, but there is opportunity here to dispell my belief others may have as well.
> Chris




The top part of the cone is factory......


----------



## prewarbikes4sale

*Thanks*



Freqman1 said:


> Dang it Mike! That bike is bad a$$ even with the shortened fenders. That should not last long but I hope I see it at MLC so I can get some good pics. V/r Shawn




I was able to purchase the other one equipped the same way.... The only reason this one is for sale!


----------



## bikewhorder

It doesn't feel like spring time up here yet but it must be since the robins are popping up all over!


----------

